
Configuring Nginx to Proxy Webhooks - pngmangi
https://ansonvandoren.com/posts/configuring-nginx-to-proxy-webhooks/
======
phillipseamore
WTF?

if ($host = www.ansonvandoren.com) {

Please read up on nginx configuration, like server_name.

